# Favorite Pok?mon Movie?



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 7, 2013)

Including the newest one for those who have watched it.

For me it's The First Movie and Destiny Deoxys unfortunately the dubbing company here really fucked up that movie but it's a great one nevertheless.


----------



## Ari (Feb 7, 2013)

first movie


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 7, 2013)

I think my favorite would be Jirachi: Wish Maker since it had my favorite Pok?mon, Jirachi. Also, it gets bonus points for including a Brendan cameo in the beginning. 

Destiny Deoxys was cool, too. I remember having a lot of fun watching that one.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 7, 2013)

The 1st Movie then The Power of One ?? tbqh the only I don't like compared to the others is Pok?mon Ranger and the Temple of the Sea, the rest I like around the same sans the 1st 2 movies.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2013)

From what I've seen, the first movie is the best of the lot IMO.

The Darkrai movie wasn't too bad either from what I remember.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

First Movie by far.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

I liked the Pokemon the Unknown.

Charizard really made that movie.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 7, 2013)

Seriously, no one besides me thinks the third one is the best? It's a movie that fills me with a sense of childish wonder. It has good animation like the rest of the films, and the pacing was better than most of the films. The storyline, while simplistic, is very touching.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Look at the post above you.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 7, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Seriously, no one besides me thinks the third one is the best? It's a movie that fills me with a sense of childish wonder. It has good animation like the rest of the films, and the pacing was better than most of the films. The storyline, while simplistic, is very touching.



The moment where Entei sacrifices himself was so emotional. It was an amazing scene  And I agree about the storyline.
As for me, my favourite would be one of the first three. Can't really decide. But I do have to say that I really liked the scenery in the fifth one.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 7, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Look at the post above you.



Duly noted.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 7, 2013)

The First movie and Rise of Darkrai are hands down the best imo.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 8, 2013)

For me it's the first movie, I remember I actually got my parents to take me to the movie theater because they were showing it. Plus, when Ash gets turned to stone and then the pokemon's tears breaking him out...that's emotional man.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 8, 2013)

Sahyks said:


> For me it's the first movie, I remember I actually got my parents to take me to the movie theater because they were showing it. Plus, when Ash gets turned to stone and then the pokemon's tears breaking him out...that's emotional man.


I think there isn't a single person who didn't cry or at least feel sad at that scene.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5bSzi1ajYjw[/YOUTUBE]


All the feels in the world


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think there isn't a single person who didn't cry or at least feel sad at that scene.


I chuckled during that scene actually. 

/ rabid Ash hatred


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 8, 2013)

I always like the third one the most, and the special that was shown before it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 8, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I chuckled during that scene actually.
> 
> / rabid Ash hatred




What?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2013)

Including my nostalgia glasses, 'The First Movie'. 

My favorite is probably 'Spell of the Unknown' though.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 8, 2013)

Even without the nostalgia glasses, I'd rate the first movie as the best. 

Probably because it set the tone, and all the rest feel formulaic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

The first. Gotta love that Mewtwo. Maybe that'll change when the Genesect and Mewtwo movie comes out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 13, 2013)

First movie. Mewtwo always provides a badass plot.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2013)

_Destiny Deoxys_ and _Spell of the Unown_.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2013)

I love Destiny Deoxys as well.

Dat LaRousse City.


----------



## UndefinedDime (Mar 30, 2013)

Pokemon Ranger and the Temple of the Sea <3


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 6, 2013)

Spell of the Unown had the best story


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

Spell of the Unknown's awesome.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 8, 2013)

The first one, easily.


----------



## Oppip (May 12, 2013)

I like Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, with the close seconds being the first movie and Destiny Deoxys.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 16, 2013)

the first is always a classic, runners up for me can be jirachi and destiny deoxys


----------



## Motochika (Jun 12, 2013)

The Power of One


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Spell of the Unknown's awesome.


That little girl drove me bananas. 

I wanted so badly to backhand some sense into her.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 12, 2013)

She had a horrible childhood, don't blame her.


----------

